# Splices in wall



## guschash

What article talk about splices in the walls? I'll looing in 314 but see what I'm looking for. I always try to splice in a box. At a home today and the carpenter cut through a Nm cable. He was going to use connectors to fix it and then dry-wall over it. How do fix it when it is in the middle of wall? I'm thinking pull new wire but this second floor new home, splice ins in this 10 x 10 addition. Never had one in the middle of the wall before that why I am asking.


----------



## 480sparky

Try 300.15(A).


----------



## guschash

Thanks for the quick reply 480. So in reading 300.15, I need to pull new wire or put a box with a accessible cover.


----------



## Jeff000

guschash said:


> Thanks for the quick reply 480. So in reading 300.15, I need to pull new wire or put a box with a accessible cover.


Yes.


----------



## rexowner

You might be able to use these Tyco NM splices:

http://www.tycoelectronics.com/catalog/cinf/en/c/11621/1394

Theoretically, the manuf says they don't require a box.
I have never used them, just passing on the info.


----------



## Celtic

rexowner said:


> You might be able to use these Tyco NM splices:
> 
> http://www.tycoelectronics.com/catalog/cinf/en/c/11621/1394
> 
> Theoretically, the manuf says they don't require a box.
> I have never used them, just passing on the info.



While they are legal...one would seriously have to be out of their mind to use the product.

I cannot fathom one valid reason to ever use one ~ other than somebody being "frugal".


----------



## nrp3

I've seen those in modular homes near where sections are joined together. I don't think I would bury those in a wall. Probably work fine, just something we don't see all the time.


----------



## hiloelectric

Although They are a legal splice, It still has to remain accessible. It is a mechanical Device.


----------



## acmax

hiloelectric said:


> Although They are a legal splice, It still has to remain accessible. It is a mechanical Device.


 
That's right:thumbsup: and the time it took to post the thread he could of ran new wire and had the carp. patch it all up.


----------



## Celtic

hiloelectric said:


> Although They are a legal splice, It still has to remain accessible. It is a mechanical Device.



Are you sure?


This product was discussed on thread at CT recently:
Romex Splice and Tap Kit?? 


Here is my comment from another thread/forum posted about 2 years ago:


> We discussed this product over at another forum recently:
> 
> Here is what I found:quote:
> * The AMP NETCONNECT Non-Metallic (NM) Sheathed Cable Interconnections provide a fast and reliable way to permanently interconnect 3.23 or 2.07 mm² (12 and 14 AWG) circuits. They eliminate the need for junction boxes, covers, wire nuts and box connectors.
> 
> * NM Cable Splices and Taps use insulation displacement contacts (IDC) and require no special tools for termination.
> 
> * Meets requirements of *NEC 2002* articles 545, 550, 551 and 334-40B (Tap and 3-Wire Interconnection)
> ​http://www.ampnetconnect.com/product...07&path=0,2299
> 
> NEC '02 334.40(B) states:quote:
> *334.40(B) Devices of Insulating Material.*
> Switch, outlet, and *tap devices of insulating material shall be permitted to be used without boxes in exposed cable wiring and for rewiring in existing buildings where the cable is concealed and fished. *Openings in such devices shall form a close fit around the outer covering of the cable, and the device shall fully enclose the part of the cable from which any part of the covering has been removed. Where connections to conductors are by binding-screw terminals, there shall be available as many terminals as conductors.​For '02 code cycle - this product IS LEGAL.
> 
> For '05 code cycle, the NEC remains unchanged on 334.40(B), therefore this product IS LEGAL.
> 
> For the '08 code cycle, the NEC remains unchanged on 334.40(B), therefore this product IS LEGAL.
> 
> 
> I, personally, would NOT use this product in spite of it's compliance with 334.40(B)
> 
> 
> A few threads from some other forums where the item was also discussed:
> Amp Connectors and 334.40(B) from 02-27-2007
> Romex splice/tap connectors from 11-01-2007
> 
> One of the above threads also cites a reference to the IAEI:
> http://iaei-western.org/Files/2007/2...ePanel_Q&A.doc
> 
> Here is the relevant text from that document:quote:
> 93. A company advertises a "Romex 3 Conductor Splice Kit" which has been used in the past for connecting power in sections of a modular home. This company is now also claiming that these splice kits can be used in remodeling work in an existing house and be buried in the wall per "Article 334-40b" (their exact terminology). The UL listing category appears to be QAAV, which in the brief description in the White Book indicates that these must be capable of withstanding"... mechanical shock that might occur while transporting the units in which they are used." which would seem to indicate their use is for the modular home connections and not for burial in a wall. Is this the correct listing for the product? Can they be buried in a wall?
> 
> As the question states that these NM cable and splice kits are Lsited under the category Non Metallic Sheathed Cable Interconnectors (QAAV), located on page 240 in the 2007 White Book. This category covers self-contained interconnectors employing pressure cable connectors, insulation displacement or insulation piercing connectors for splicing or tapping nonmetallic (NM) sheathed cable. These interconnectors are intended for installation in accordance with ANSI/NFPA 70, "National Electrical Code."
> These devices have been investigated for equivalency to Type NM cable in insulation and temperature rise, and for capability to withstand fault currents, vibration and mechanical shock that may occur during transport of the units in which they are used.
> 
> 300.15 Where boxes or fittings are required, (H) Insulated Devices As permitted in 334.40(B), a box or conduit body shall not be required for insulated devices supplied by nonmetallic-sheathed cable.
> 
> 334.40 (B) Devices of Insulating Material Switch, outlet, and tap devices of insulating material shall be permitted to be used without boxes in exposed cable wiring and for rewiring in existing buildings where the cable is concealed and fished. Openings in such devices shall form a close fit around the outer covering of the cable, and the device shall fully enclose the part of the cable from which any part of the covering has been removed.
> 
> These interconnecors are insulating devices equivalent to NM cable and can be installed in accordance with Section 334.40(B), so if is being used for rewiring in existing building, it can be concealed and fished.​Bottom line:
> *These interconnecors are insulating devices equivalent to NM cable and can be installed in accordance with Section 334.40(B), so if is being used for rewiring in existing building, it can be concealed and fished.
> *


----------



## guschash

Where are these connectors available at. I check with my supply house and they did not carry them.


----------



## 480sparky

guschash said:


> Where are these connectors available at. I check with my supply house and they did not carry them.


Try a manufactured/modular home builder.


----------



## rexowner

guschash said:


> Where are these connectors available at. I check with my supply house and they did not carry them.


Mine doesn't either. They appear to be available
at places such as Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Tyco-CPGI-1116415-2-Romex-Tap-Splice/dp/B000VHF1B0
and Ace Hardware Outlet:
http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(1koqeh2df3ht2mqotwaxwh45)/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=3238110

Out of curiosity, I bought one a couple of months ago.
The actual product looks OK to me if properly installed.
I am not a NRTL, but it looks to me that the case 
would contain any possible arcs and IDCs make
good connections if properly installed, so there shouldn't
be any arcs or opens. Just my opinion, having said that,
I've never found a reason to actually use the thing.

What I would be more worried about is the product
being installed with the case cracked or the screws
not properly tightened, if installed by some hack, 
since they can be found online.

Anyway, the things are out there, might as well know
about it.


----------



## prldrp1

coming from an area where all wiring is in conduit and ALL splices must be in a box that is accessable, I find it very difficult to grasp the concept of any slices buried in a wall. I have 2 questions....#1...is there a U.L. label on these spice kits?.......#2.....would you use them in your own house???


----------



## NevadaBoy

prldrp1 said:


> #2.....would you use them in your own house???


I sure wouldn't. Although I've seen some crazy things done by electricians in their own home.


----------



## mikeg_05

Id strip it, twist it with my blue's, wire nuts and bout half a roll of black tape and call it a day, lol:whistling2:


----------



## rexowner

prldrp1 said:


> coming from an area where all wiring is in conduit and ALL splices must be in a box that is accessable, I find it very difficult to grasp the concept of any slices buried in a wall. I have 2 questions....#1...is there a U.L. label on these spice kits?.......#2.....would you use them in your own house???


Yes, U.L. listed, according to manufacturer. I would not
totally rule out using them in the future, but as I have no experience
with them other than examining them, and have heard
no industry feedback, I'd have to think long and hard
before using them.


----------



## Celtic

prldrp1 said:


> I have 2 questions....
> 
> 
> #1...is there a U.L. label on these spice kits?.......


yes, they are UL listed/labeled..




prldrp1 said:


> #2.....would you use them in your own house???


Not a chance.


----------



## Shado

You can find these goofy things at my Big Orange!!!???? Scary!!!


----------



## manchestersparky

better check with the local AHJ -
There is a ton of mixed feelings for those pieces of crap.
I know of Residential inspectors who say "no way"


----------



## Bob Badger

manchestersparky said:


> better check with the local AHJ -
> There is a ton of mixed feelings for those pieces of crap.


The AHJ has to follow the adopted codes ..........


I would use one in my own house.

I want to know of those people so against them, have they actually had any experience with them? I bet like most electrical devices the installers skill has more to do with how well the item lasts or fails.


----------



## brian john

Bob Badger said:


> The AHJ has to follow the adopted codes ..........
> 
> 
> I would use one in my own house.
> 
> I want to know of those people so against them, have they actually had any experience with them? I bet like most electrical devices the installers skill has more to do with how well the item lasts or fails.


AND human nature we poo poo a lot of new innovations, Heat shrink was call junked in the early days of splicing and taping, then cold shrinks were called not worthy of opening the box. Now both are acceptable items. I bet the first wirenuts were called JUNK.


----------



## manchestersparky

Bob Badger said:


> The AHJ has to follow the adopted codes ..........


So correct - 
Was just suggesting that he check with the AHJ as they may already have had issues and have ruled on them for or against the use of.

I originally saw those back in the early 80's ( 1982). They were being used in modular houses. The houses were wired in the factory and put together on site. This was how the different parts of the house were connected electrically

I didn't care for them then and I'm not too keen on them now. It's just one more "part" the can go bad. The issue I have is "if" it goes bad how would one know where it's at? Buried J box syndrome 

Like you stated it falls on the installer as to how well they are installed. There are some guys who can't get a splice right in a J box using wire nuts and now we want to allow them to do a splice and bury it in a wall.
Thank goodness for arc fault breakers. Try doing the service call for an arc fault tripping when it is one of these connectors that is buried in the wall, causing it. Might be a tad frustrating huh?


----------



## drsparky

brian john said:


> AND human nature we poo poo a lot of new innovations, Heat shrink was call junked in the early days of splicing and taping, then cold shrinks were called not worthy of opening the box. Now both are acceptable items. I bet the first wirenuts were called JUNK.


And that new fangled ‘lectricity is the devils fire.:icon_evil:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

I take this code article to mean that if the wiring is exposed, or you are fishing the wire in a chase you could use them. But not in a wall with bored holes, that would leave the splice inservicable. I would not do either of the two.


----------



## Pierre Belarge

CHANGE

Whenever some product comes along and people are unfamilar with it/them, they are skeptical.

Except, these products are not new. This type of connector has been around for a long time. There are possibly 1,000,000's of them being used as we speak.
Of course there will be failures with them, but I would be willing to bet that there are 1,000's of wirenut/splices that fail everyday.

All I am trying to say is, that one does not have to use a product he/she is uncomfortable with. That does not mean that others should not.

BTW:
We talk about some products like they are the bane of the industry. 
IMHO there are products available today that require more skills and attention to detail during installation - of which I believe this is one. Maybe some do not want to pay attention so much every day.


----------



## prldrp1

after reading all these threads I still can't believe guys would put a *butt splice* a wirenut splice....a sodered splice....or any kind of splice buried in a wall, sure there is products out there on the market and sold by company's trying to make a buck, but burying a splice goes against the *neat and workman like* code we all should be following, let alone, how do you fish that cable out of the wall later if it should short out?...Its not coming out through the bored hole in the plate. Would you use them on a long F.A. run that ends up just a couple feet short?????....I hope not


----------



## 480sparky

Pierre Belarge said:


> CHANGE......


Micheal Stivic ("Meathead", Archies' son-in-law in _All In The Family_) once said on the show, "If this stuff is _new and improved_, what were we using before? _Old and lousy_?"

Sometimes, new and improved........ ain't. I'll let someone else be a guinea pig for it. I'll stick with what I know works, not what I'm being told works better/faster/cheaper/easier/more efficient/etc.. If it truly is better, then it will readily prove itself in short order.


----------



## RePhase277

I wouldn't use one of these in a wall. If I were going to do that, I'd just make solid wirenut splice and bury that. I know I can make a splice with wirenuts that will last forever. I'm not so sure about surface-contact devices.

I am not suggesting anyone bury a splice, I'm just making a statement..


----------



## fraydo

I think for my peace of mind i would put the splice in a box w/ a blank plate or rerun that section and charge whomever cut it in the first place


----------



## prldrp1

fraydo said:


> I think for my peace of mind i would put the splice in a box w/ a blank plate or rerun that section and charge whomever cut it in the first place


 
:thumbsup::clap:


----------



## TOOL_5150

brian john said:


> I bet the first wirenuts were called JUNK.


Blasphemy! :jester:

~Matt


----------



## ysbelman

Moving an outlet 2 inches off its original location on second floor to accommodate tiling features. This splicing kit will save money for sure. As for repairs in the future, how would you fish out a wire stabled to joists anyway, having this thing attached someplace in the wall is no worse. As long as it's water tight and will not pull out when someone tugs on it in, UL lab tested, why not. It can fail as much as wire itself can fail i suppose. I found this connector on these forums. Thanks guys!


----------



## wwilson174

ysbelman said:


> Moving an outlet 2 inches off its original location on second floor to accommodate tiling features. This splicing kit will save money for sure. As for repairs in the future, how would you fish out a wire stabled to joists anyway, having this thing attached someplace in the wall is no worse. As long as it's water tight and will not pull out when someone tugs on it in, UL lab tested, why not. It can fail as much as wire itself can fail i suppose. I found this connector on these forums. Thanks guys!


The Romex revolution continues, the Flextricians are dancing in the streets!


----------



## Mike Guile

*tyco*

This is one product that i've starred at in my box for years. I bought one just to look at it. I would NEVER use one of those. Perfectly legal yet horribly unethical and immoral. If I was a lawyer and a house caught fire with one of these I would think I could have a field day. It makes no sense at all to me to hide splices behind and in wooden walls ever!


----------



## Innovative

A large modular home builder in our area used these connectors and we get alot of repair calls on them. They use them on the underside of the home where the three sections of the home comes together. It took us a while to "know" where they are located on which model. There are about 250 homes in this community and we have repaired 25-35 of these homes with these type of connectors that have failed. That tells me the failure rate is over 10%, as I am sure we have not been the only contractor to repair these connectors. When they fail, they usually just melt and the circuit flickers for a few weeks and finally goes out. These connectors are buried up in the floor joists, above the rolls of insulation. We usually replace them with a nail on box and blank plates. We happen to do alot of repairs in this community because we have the contract for all their site lighting and clubhouse repairs.


----------



## 480sparky

Innovative said:


> .....They use them on the underside of the home ...........


I would not classify the underside of a modular home as a dry location.


----------



## user4818

wwilson174 said:


> The Romex revolution continues, the Flextricians are dancing in the streets!


More stupidity.


----------



## Innovative

480sparky said:


> I would not classify the underside of a modular home as a dry location.


The underside of a modular home is 3'-4' off the ground and surrounded by a block stem wall........It is quite dry, unless you live in a swamp....


----------



## 480sparky

Innovative said:


> The underside of a modular home is 3'-4' off the ground and surrounded by a block stem wall........It is quite dry, unless you live in a swamp....



What is done to keep water out from under the home? Not just rain water or melting snow, but to keep water from seeping up through the ground?


----------



## wildleg

that product is the devil. u betta watch ur p's and q's bobby bouchet, the chickens is comin home to roost.


----------



## cdnelectrician

Replace the wire and bill the carpenter for the time and material.


----------



## RICK BOYD

Replace the wire and bill the carpenter for the time and material

Finally the voice of reason !

dumb ole me I would use a box and solder the connections


----------



## hiloelectric

480sparky said:


> What is done to keep water out from under the home? Not just rain water or melting snow, but to keep water from seeping up through the ground?


Funny, about 4 months ago I got called out to a modular Home. It had only been in its new location for 1 month. There was 6" of water in the crawlspace throughout. whoever installed those damn connectors did it so poorly that the clips that snap them together failed. 2 sparked every time i moved the massive bundle trying to identify the failed one. 

Who ever installed the connectors at the factory must have used a torch to make the seal because the first 6" of nm sheathing had bubbled from the heat exposure. 

It ended up that the failure was buried in the wall somewhere between this junction and the dishwasher which was 30' away. after 2 hours of searching, I bagged it and rewired it from the panel directly.


----------



## sparks134

Just because a manufacturer makes a product, dosen't make it legal to use.


----------



## RIVETER

wildleg said:


> that product is the devil. u betta watch ur p's and q's bobby bouchet, the chickens is comin home to roost.


I used to know a preacher who always said that. I don't think he was an electrician, though.


----------



## elecpatsfan

There's just got to be a way to address this issue legally, this is 2010! I know its not code compliant, but what about these epoxy resin uf splice kits:

http://www.wescodirect.com/direct/images/products/pdf/288_elec08.pdf


that epoxy dries hard as a rock, I've never tried using one indoors but I imagine it would do a great job repairing those accidental cuts in our wires halfway down the wall. Yes I know you guys are going to respond to this "up in arms", but why should burying one of these splice kits be illegal?


----------



## Jlarson

elecpatsfan said:


> ...but why should burying one of these splice kits be illegal?


Cause it's stupid and not a good idea. Think about it, splice burns up down the road and no one is going to have a clue where to look to fix it.


----------



## elecpatsfan

Jlarson said:


> Cause it's stupid and not a good idea. Think about it, splice burns up down the road and no one is going to have a clue where to look to fix it.


If the splice is done by a qualified installer how is it going to burn out? Why are these spliced kits allowed to be buried underground and not in a wall? Does anybody else here have customers that flip out when you tell them they have to look at a box cover on their wall for rest of their lives? In some extreme cases this is the only option, and it really sucks.


----------



## Jlarson

elecpatsfan said:


> If the splice is done by a qualified installer how is it going to burn out?


Doesn't mean you can't make a mistake and make a bad splice every once and a while, _no one_ is perfect.


----------



## elecpatsfan

Jlarson said:


> Doesn't mean you can't make a mistake and make a bad splice every once and a while, _no one_ is perfect.


 thats true


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

elecpatsfan said:


> If the splice is done by a qualified installer how is it going to burn out? Why are these spliced kits allowed to be buried underground and not in a wall? Does anybody else here have customers that flip out when you tell them they have to look at a box cover on their wall for rest of their lives? In some extreme cases this is the only option, and it really sucks.


 
honestly, you can't see a difference between in the ground and in the wall? Come on. One can start a fire, and one can't :whistling2:Only HACKS bury splices


----------



## elecpatsfan

mcclary's electrical said:


> honestly, you can't see a difference between in the ground and in the wall? Come on. One can start a fire, and one can't :whistling2:Only HACKS bury splices


If you think about it a poor splice underground could be dangerous as it is a wet location. If the feed is not GFI protected who knows how hairy things could get on a wet rainy day near the vicinty of that splice.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

elecpatsfan said:


> If you think about it a poor splice underground could be dangerous as it is a wet location. If the feed is not GFI protected who knows how hairy things could get on a wet rainy day near the vicinty of that splice.


 

Agreed, but won't burn a house down.


----------



## Jlarson

elecpatsfan said:


> If you think about it a poor splice underground could be dangerous as it is a wet location. If the feed is not GFI protected who knows how hairy things could get on a wet rainy day near the vicinty of that splice.


Buried cable could be a hazard in those conditions whether there is a bad splice or not. All it might take is compromised or deteriorating insulation.


----------



## B4T

I have nothing to say about that.. :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

wildleg said:


> that product is the devil. u betta watch ur p's and q's bobby bouchet, the chickens is comin home to roost.


 

love that movie:thumbsup:


----------



## voltz




----------



## HARRY304E

voltz said:


>


 310.15(B)(2)(a) table:no:


----------



## Shockdoc

voltz said:


>


This is completly stupid- Kingdom electric does this using 2" seu connectors. Hack work.


----------



## voltz

HARRY304E said:


> 310.15(B)(2)(a) table:no:


exception #3


----------



## voltz

Shockdoc said:


> This is completly stupid- Kingdom electric does this using 2" seu connectors. Hack work.


its not legal, how does it pass inspection?


----------



## HARRY304E

voltz said:


> exception #3


Thats right i missed that:001_huh:


----------



## Shockdoc

voltz said:


> its not legal, how does it pass inspection?


 The same way many jobs pass out here- a drive by inspection.


----------



## Jlarson

Looks a lot like how just about every single house is done out here.


----------



## voltz

Jlarson said:


> Looks a lot like how just about every single house is done out here.


I am trying but can not find the violation because it is used for protection, bundled a short distance, chapt 9 notes apply to complete conduit systems


----------



## Shockdoc

voltz said:


> I am trying but can not find the violation because it is used for protection, bundled a short distance, chapt 9 notes apply to complete conduit systems


2" pvc connector is not approved for use as a romex connector. Kind of like using a 3/4 tomic connector for three bx wires.:laughing:


----------



## acrwc10

voltz said:


>


*Almost got it right,* move it the surface of the wall and add 18" of PVC to that mess, then look at 312.5(C)E xception.

Exception: Cables with entirely nonmetallic sheaths shall be permitted to enter the top of a surface-mounted enclosure through one or more nonflexible raceways not less than 450 mm (18 in.) and not more than 3.0 m (10 ft) in length, provided all of the following conditions are met: 
(a) Each cable is fastened within 300 mm (12 in.), measured along the sheath, of the outer end of the raceway. 
(b) The raceway extends directly above the enclosure and does not penetrate a structural ceiling. 
(c) A fitting is provided on each end of the raceway to protect the cable(s) from abrasion and the fittings remain accessible after installation. 
(d) The raceway is sealed or plugged at the outer end using approved means so as to prevent access to the enclosure through the raceway. 
(e) The cable sheath is continuous through the raceway and extends into the enclosure beyond the fitting not less than 6 mm (1/4 in.). 
(f) The raceway is fastened at its outer end and at other points in accordance with the applicable article. 
(g) Where installed as conduit or tubing, the allowable cable fill does not exceed that permitted for complete conduit or tubing systems by Table 1 of Chapter 9 of this Code and all applicable notes thereto.


----------



## MDShunk

That's pretty neat for a violation. A lot of contractors in my area do something similar, but they bring all their cables in through one gigantic romex connector. The old inspectors still pass that, but I can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## acrwc10

MDShunk said:


> That's pretty neat for a violation. A lot of contractors in my area do something similar, but they bring all their cables in through one gigantic romex connector. The old inspectors still pass that, but I can't bring myself to do it.


Not to mention what they did to the double plate with that many holes, that close together. They damn near cut it in two.


----------



## 480sparky

I like the way the top of that panel is bent down a good half inch, if not more.:whistling2:


----------



## elecpatsfan

that's probably from when they yanked all those home runs through at the same time


----------



## wayne g

:no:Never bury a splice behind sheetrock, a box with blank plate is a good solution.


----------



## Bkessler

wayne g said:


> :no:Never bury a splice behind sheetrock, a box with blank plate is a good solution.


That's great advice, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

wayne g said:


> :no:Never bury a splice behind sheetrock, a box with blank plate is a good solution.


 

Who'da thunk it?


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC

Wow look at the 2 inch conn that is crazy


----------



## RICK BOYD

acrwc10 said:


> *Almost got it right,* move it the surface of the wall and add 18" of PVC to that mess, then look at 312.5(C)E xception.
> 
> Exception: Cables with entirely nonmetallic sheaths shall be permitted to enter the top of a surface-mounted enclosure through one or more nonflexible raceways not less than 450 mm (18 in.) and not more than 3.0 m (10 ft) in length, provided all of the following conditions are met:
> (a) Each cable is fastened within 300 mm (12 in.), measured along the sheath, of the outer end of the raceway.
> (b) The raceway extends directly above the enclosure and does not penetrate a structural ceiling.
> (c) A fitting is provided on each end of the raceway to protect the cable(s) from abrasion and the fittings remain accessible after installation.
> (d) The raceway is sealed or plugged at the outer end using approved means so as to prevent access to the enclosure through the raceway.
> (e) The cable sheath is continuous through the raceway and extends into the enclosure beyond the fitting not less than 6 mm (1/4 in.).
> (f) The raceway is fastened at its outer end and at other points in accordance with the applicable article.
> (g) Where installed as conduit or tubing, the allowable cable fill does not exceed that permitted for complete conduit or tubing systems by Table 1 of Chapter 9 of this Code and all applicable notes thereto.


What is the violation here?


----------



## oramac406

No ground wire? Conduit extending thru structual ceiling


----------



## RICK BOYD

so uncovered romex would be better than covered


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

oramac406 said:


> No ground wire? Conduit extending thru structual ceiling


 

Got a code reference?


----------



## RICK BOYD

I missed the no ground


----------



## KitC

guschash said:


> What article talk about splices in the walls? I'll looing in 314 but see what I'm looking for. I always try to splice in a box. At a home today and the carpenter cut through a Nm cable. He was going to use connectors to fix it and then dry-wall over it. How do fix it when it is in the middle of wall? I'm thinking pull new wire but this second floor new home, splice ins in this 10 x 10 addition. Never had one in the middle of the wall before that why I am asking.


----------



## KitC

ARTICLE 334.40 (B LOOKS LIKE IT IS ALLOWED BY THIS SECTION OF THE CODE USING APPROVED DEVICES. CHECK HOME DEPOT FOR ROMEX SPLICE KITS


----------



## readydave8

KitC said:


> ARTICLE 334.40 (B LOOKS LIKE IT IS ALLOWED BY THIS SECTION OF THE CODE USING APPROVED DEVICES. CHECK HOME DEPOT FOR ROMEX SPLICE KITS


to quote a quote: Just because you can doesn't mean you should


----------

